# Jungle Pythons



## alterego (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello, just wondering in regards to Jungles if there is anything other then attitude i should expect from them? I have recently sold off my other pythons and am looking to get into more visually appealing pythons and have landed on Jungles (yellow & Black). 
Just looking for any experiences people have had or any advice.


----------



## Herpo (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey,

The whole idea of jungles being temperamental is exaggerated. Like with all other animals, some will be sweet as, while other's can be absolute douches. Depends, my jungleXcoastal is mellow as can be.

Having said that, be prepared for some very hardcore feeding responces. The smell of food drives them nuts. So I recommend a system. For example, my python can be handled whenever, he won't bite. Every feeding day I take him out to weigh him around an hour before feeding. He knows this, and after he's been weighed, anything entering his cage is fair game. They are intelligent enough to recognize a pattern.

Another thing is height of cage. Being largely arboreal snakes, they appreciate a tall enclosure with plenty of climbing space, and multiple hides benefit them.

They are great animals, and are misunderstood because of the stigma of being aggressive. If you are meeting the person you intend to buy from, I would encourage you to handle the snake before buying if you intend to handle your pet on a regular basis.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 8, 2016)

Going to agree with herpo about the temperament thing, very exaggerated IMO, i've honestly seen more aggressive children's/spotted/woma pythons than Jungles. That being said, get one from a baby if you are worried about temperament, preferably one that's already relatively calm. Some however, may never 'tame' down. I was lucky with mine, got him as a 9 month old, he was a little bit flighty, but after several months of handling, he is now ridiculously tame, can leave him with anyone no problems. But, this once again, is dependent on the snake. 
Higher humidity will also benefit them, being tropical snakes and all. Provide plenty of climbing objects, as well as a hide high up in the enclosure if possible.


----------



## alterego (Jun 8, 2016)

the bites arent a problem nor feeding time, ive had big coastals scare me enough lol. i just ment advice such as the humidity issue mentioned etc. Anyone know a good breeder of high quality jungles? or should i wait till breeding season


----------



## Herpo (Jun 8, 2016)

[MENTION=6452]Vixen[/MENTION] on here has top notch jungles. Absolutely beautiful. Lemme dig something up.

- - - Updated - - -

Can't seem to find her Facebook page.

Anyway, regarding humidity, all i have is a bowl of water. Spray every now and then and he sheds fine. A tip I learned of other keepers is to OCCASIONALLY wet the substrate so it is damp to the touch. This is mostly done once you see your snake is in shed.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for the mention Herpo, unfortunately I moved to WA though so had to give up my collection.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 14, 2016)

I find jungles are quick to stress out, unlike more bomb proof species like spotteds or coastals. This may be why they had a bad reputation.

I keep my jungles the exact same why I do every other snake and they do just fine, no need for more humidity.

I've noticed they become very comfortable chilling out on branches, so IMO they're one of the best display snakes.


----------



## StunningMorelia (Jul 28, 2016)

I was lucky enough to get a couple of Vixen's foundation animals, and her only (correct me if I'm wrong) third generation Jungle. Hoping to have a clutch or two from this season. Check out Stunning Morelia Australia on Facebook if you're interested


----------

